
Ask HN: Why is there no wall plug with multiple USB-c ports - iraldir
I can&#x27;t be the only with multiple usb-c device (computer, phone, battery pack, switch) that would like to have one wall plug with multiple usb-c exits. (to enjoy full speed charge on all devices). Is there some technical reason this is not possible?
======
davman
I'm no electrical engineer, but the spec says each usb-c port can provide up
to 5amps at 20v, which you would need to do the full speed charge you wish
for.

If you think about the size of the adapters that can do this already, you'd
probably have to imagine nearly doubling the size for each additional port you
added. Plus thermals, etc.

I could be wrong but I imagine its related to the physical limits of providing
that much power in a small space.

------
Bucky1694
I work in this space. The question that should be asked is how much power do I
need to charge my devices? Am I charging my phone (18W) or am I charging my
laptop (60W)? The technology exists to create a multi-port USB-C PD charger.
However, is there enough market demand today to drive a company launch a
product. Would the market accept a giant wall adapter, do to the space needed
to dissipate the heat on a dual 60W charger?

I believe as more devices switch to USB-C PD charging, you will see more of
the products you want on the market place. And technology will keep improving
to reduce the size of the adapter.

I saw this on Amazon [https://www.amazon.com/Satechi-Type-C-Travel-Charger-
Adapter...](https://www.amazon.com/Satechi-Type-C-Travel-Charger-
Adapter/dp/B07M97XGNZ/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=usb-c+wall+adapter+multiple&qid=1551883842&s=electronics&sr=1-4)

~~~
iraldir
Sorry I forgot to reply but thanks for the recommendation, I bought it, it is
exactly what I was looking for.

------
jaclaz
What do you mean by "wall plug"?

Something like this:

[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/USB-Type-c-Wall-Socket-
High-...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/USB-Type-c-Wall-Socket-High-
Speed-4-8A-Charger-Adapter-Wall-Mounting-Power-Outlet-Plate/32842323549.html)

Or you mean an adapter like these:

[http://www.tnpproducts.com/product/quick-charge-3-0-usb-
wall...](http://www.tnpproducts.com/product/quick-charge-3-0-usb-wall-charger-
multi-port-5-port-40w-fast-charging-station-power-adapter-plug-usb-c-usb-type-
c-for-galaxy-s7-s6-edge-plus-iphone-7-6s-plus-ipad-pro-air-2-mini/)

[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Smart-Led-Display-Power-
Adap...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Smart-Led-Display-Power-Adapter-Fast-
Charging-Station-Multiple-USB-Charger-40W-8A-8-Port-Desktop/32881322334.html)

but with multiple USB-C ports?

------
kop316
Unless I am mistaken, isn't this what you are looking for?

[https://store.google.com/product/usb_c_dual_port_charger](https://store.google.com/product/usb_c_dual_port_charger)

------
Spooky23
They exist. You won’t see them for a few years at Walmart or whatever because
not too many people have a need yet.

